# The Halloween Wallpaper Thread



## MrsMyers666

*Creepy* those are great sites. Thank you so much. All I've been able to find are the sites with pop-ups or you have to download.


----------



## peeweepinson

Marked a couple as favorites so I can go back and check these sites out later, Thank you!


----------



## CreepyKitty

Np at all guys! I have a few more Computer goodies on the way once I can verify there are no spyware in them. Figured I would be the gunie pig and download some to see. hehe. Actually if something does have spyware in it it won't let me download it at all. My comp is locked up like fort knox!


----------



## Kristin

Thank you! I grabbed a nice punkin' wallpaper.


----------



## LHALLOW

Thanks Creepy! I set the graveyard from visualparadox as my background.


----------



## CreepyKitty

Np at all guys! I have been trying to find some more to list but everything I have found has made you download and install them... Kinda sketchy. Still working on that Screensaver list too it should be up soon.


----------



## CreepyKitty

More Cute Halloween Spyware/Virus-Free Wallpapers just found!

These are great for tile-backgrounds - http://www.seasonalwallpapers.com/wallpapers/holiday/Halloween/page1.html


----------



## Otaku

Pumpkinrot has put up some nice wallpapers on the 2005 projects page. Look in the "Dumping Ground" area. I especially like the JOL's.


----------



## Bram Bones

*wallpapers*

thanks for posting that. I like the one with the white background.

http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page18.htm


----------



## CreepyKitty

Awesome thanks for the links! I will definately be using one.. Even before Halloween. lol.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams

John's stuff is so awesomely scary! He rules.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams

*Halloween Dreams :: The Curious Art of Halloween*

Thanks for starting this thread, Kitty! I just finished uploading two new wallpapers if you guys are interested. They're very high res... and I uploaded last year's as well.

They're in my gallery, so just click on the image to see the full size and right click, etc.  Hope you guys like them. Oh, and this year's has a whole new feel and look from last year's, for those of you who'e already downloaded my stuff before. I'm slowly edging towards a more traditional look, but for now my interpretation is what it is I suppose. 

Halloween Dreams I (2005) :: The Curious Magic of Halloween

http://www.autumnwhisperstome.com/whispergalleria/thumbnails.php?album=13


Halloween Dreams II (2004) :: The Curious Magic of Halloween:

http://www.autumnwhisperstome.com/whispergalleria/thumbnails.php?album=14


----------



## LHALLOW

Autumn, those are all so beutiful! You did a great job!


----------



## CreepyKitty

Wow yes! Great work Autumn! I will definately be using one of those on my desktop very soon!


----------



## malachai

If you are still looking for some wallpapers - here you will find mine which i released a few months ago... : )

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=5732


spooky greetings
malachai


----------



## Bram Bones

*pumpkin wallpaper!*

This is pretty cool. It looks like my avatar!!!
I'll be using this one for a while.










http://pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page18.htm


----------



## CreepyKitty

Wow awesome thanks for the links Malachai!


----------



## rainwebs

Here's what we are working on at the moment:

http://halloween.jigetiser.com 

It's a little different from the stuff above. But, we try to create a kind of new picture language based on avatar-like 3D technologies. 

Take this as a first step. We still lean how to use the new technologies  .

Regards Rainer


----------



## CreepyKitty

Nice! Some good stuff there! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wow those Pumpkinrot ones are pretty awesome. Fantastic mood and atmosphere! Thanks.


----------



## MrsMyers666

I gotta bump this one up. I was looking for a bunch of backgrounds to put on my Mac cause I can have it automatically change the wallpaper every 5 sec to 10 minutes. Got a bunch of great ones from this thread.


----------



## Jack-o-Maro

I found some wallpapers that may be interesting for You

http://www.santabanta.com/wallpapers/category.asp?catname=halloween&page=1&thumb=


----------



## blodoks

For those that make your own wallpaper, have you seen DAZ|Studio? 
http://www.daz3d.com/program/studio/1_0index.php
Its a free (actually tellware) 3d figure animation and scene tool. The site also has some free objects you can use in the scene like a tomb,coffin, a crows cage, and some others. Ive played around with it a little, its seems pretty easy to use, but havent made anything with it yet.

I did make some wallpaper from screenshots of my game, but they're not high quality. I like the haunted house one tho myself 
http://members.aol.com/choosewinr/wallpaper.html


----------



## Autumn_Dreams

Wow, everyone, thank you SO much for the kind words and compliments.  Internet's been down until recently---first due to a connection problem, then due to Katrina ripping the cables off the side of the house. 

But thanks ever so much. I've seen that there've been hundreds (over a thousand) of views to the albums over the past weeks, so I'm hoping you guys are enjoying the desktop wallpapers.


----------

